# 27.5+ singlespeed



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

73 mm bb, 20.6 pounds. 27.5+ vee trax fatty 3.25 on Nextie carbon 40mm rims. Wiseman fillet brazed steel frame.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Beauty. What fork?


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Black sheep Ti.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

For a second I thought you were selling!

I thought you were going to do Hugo's?

How about a ride report/impressions?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

I was going to do Hugo's until the nexties became available. The nexties are so much lighter than the Hugos and a great value. I took it out today and it was a great ride, I have a feeling 27.5 + bikes are going to be very popular in the future. It was smooth like a fat bike, but spun up fast like a regular bike. It handles great and felt very stable. For me it is pretty much the perfect bike.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

I agree. 27.5+ seems like a great compromise. Will be my next build. 

Do you know prices and weights of Hugo vs. Nextie for comparison?

Nextie tubeless?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

My wheels are tubeless. The nextie rim is $180+$25 shipping,420g, the Hugo is $145, 580g.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Great info, thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Holy crapola that is amazing!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Tasty work, yummy. Santa, I need to change my request....


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

How did you get the tires? Are they readily available yet?? OR do you have a connection or two?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Universal Cycles has them for 105, well not instock, but listed as a new item.

Vee Tire Trax Fatty 27.5" X 3.25" Tires: Quick Review

Wow, look at the size difference with the WTB!


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks great, have you tried stuffing the front into a 29er suspension fork? The front looks like a 135, so probably not, but I thought I'd ask anyway.

:cheers:


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

They are not available yet, but I got a phone number for the US rep. Told him I had a custom bike made for these tires and that I was waiting on the tires. He told me if I paid shipping, he would have a set sent from Taiwan, so I did.

As far as fitting in a 29er fork, the front hub is 135, so I have no idea.


----------



## Clobber (Jan 13, 2010)

Perfect! You nailed it! Personally, I could have just this one bike year-round & be done!!!


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Super cool ride! Is this a 29er frame or a 27.5+ specific design?

Thanks!


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

CYCLEJCE said:


> Super cool ride! Is this a 29er frame or a 27.5+ specific design?
> 
> Thanks!


27.5+ designed frame.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

After seeing the seat stays it was obvious! Again, nice ride!


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

CYCLEJCE said:


> After seeing the seat stays it was obvious! Again, nice ride!


Thanks, here are a couple more pics, showing it in 26X3.8 shoes.


----------



## sparkie (Oct 7, 2006)

You never disappoint. Yet another great looking build!


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

sparkie said:


> You never disappoint. Yet another great looking build!


Thanks. I really like this one because it is one of a kind. Although I have a feeling there will be a bunch of 27.5+ bikes rolling out in the next year.


----------



## sparkie (Oct 7, 2006)

It seems to make more sense then a 29+. I am definitely + curious. The weight of yours makes it very appealing.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Amazing, Jeff. I've been considering a skinnier wheelset for my fat bike, and the 27.5+ is on my radar. Can you confirm if this setup is approximately the same as a 26x4" wheel's diameter? I'm wondering if the BB will drop, stay the same, or rise.

BTW, I have a 29+ wheelset, and I do not like it as much as the regular fat wheelset. It feels too tall and not as nimble.


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Drevil said:


> Amazing, Jeff. I've been considering a skinnier wheelset for my fat bike, and the 27.5+ is on my radar. Can you confirm if this setup is approximately the same as a 26x4" wheel's diameter? I'm wondering if the BB will drop, stay the same, or rise.
> 
> BTW, I have a 29+ wheelset, and I do not like it as much as the regular fat wheelset. It feels too tall and not as nimble.


Thanks. I never liked 29+, it seems too tall and I feel like I am on a clown bike. I am short so that may be part of the problem.

The 27+ diameter is just a little bit larger than a 26x4, not even an 1/8". I put the 2 wheels side by side and used a level. In the frame the BB height is basically the same.

I have 3 rides on the wheelset, weather being the limiting factor this time of year, and it is exactly what I hoped it would be. I get the traction, cornering and smooth ride of my fat wheels but they feel quick when I put the power down, a feeling that you don't get with a fat wheel. It has the characteristics of a 29er that you don't get with the fat wheel.

Perfect for me.


----------



## dougmint (Oct 29, 2006)

What dropout spacing does the fork and rear end have? What hubs are you running? I'm looking to do something similar to this.


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

dougmint said:


> What dropout spacing does the fork and rear end have? What hubs are you running? I'm looking to do something similar to this.


I9 hubs, 135 spacing front and rear.


----------



## dougmint (Oct 29, 2006)

Thru axle hubs?


----------



## dougmint (Oct 29, 2006)

Could a build like this be built up with gears in the back or would the BB width and 27.5+ tire width prevent that ?


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

dougmint said:


> Could a build like this be built up with gears in the back or would the BB width and 27.5+ tire width prevent that ?


QR hubs, but could be thru axle. I am not sure if gears would work or not, I built this as a singlespeed only.

Took a couple pictures, not sure if they will help or not. Image 4 is actually centered on the chain, although it doesn't look that way.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

dougmint said:


> Could a build like this be built up with gears in the back or would the BB width and 27.5+ tire width prevent that ?


Check out the new Boost148 standard which is the way the industry is looking to solve this issue. Some explanation here:


----------



## Clobber (Jan 13, 2010)

I've been doing some research into B+, what are the most optimal 73mm BB bikes out there to do this with in your guys' opinion? I ride both SS 29er & fat bike. Looking to have just one bike with the most versatility. Sliders preferred. At least 2.85 650B on the rear. Karate Monkey? Others??? Hips & knees are telling me 100mm BB is too wide.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

My ti 29+ from Form Cycles uses a 83mm BB. This seems to be a happy medium, I run it 1x10 with out issue. The only issue is the lack of crank set options.


----------



## a a r o n (May 22, 2009)

1strongone1 said:


> I9 hubs, 135 spacing front and rear.


Is there any weird offsetting of the frame going on out back? The one picture on the first page makes it appear so. I'd like to build something nearly identical to this.... single speed only, shortest chainstays possible, to be run only as 27.5+


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

a a r o n said:


> Is there any weird offsetting of the frame going on out back? The one picture on the first page makes it appear so. I'd like to build something nearly identical to this.... single speed only, shortest chainstays possible, to be run only as 27.5+


No weird offset the rear is 135 mm symmetrical. Contact Dave Wiseman, he can make you one. It is absolutely perfect.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Any updated reviews/impressions on this bike now that you've had it a while?


----------



## dougmint (Oct 29, 2006)

Do you think the 40mm external width Nextie's are wide enough for the 27.5x3.25 fatty trax, or to you think a wider rim (like Stan's Hugo) would be a better set up?


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

dougmint said:


> Do you think the 40mm external width Nextie's are wide enough for the 27.5x3.25 fatty trax, or to you think a wider rim (like Stan's Hugo) would be a better set up?


The Nextie 40mm is what I am running with the Trax Fatty 3.25. It is a perfect combo.


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

MMcG said:


> Any updated reviews/impressions on this bike now that you've had it a while?


Lots of snow here, so it hasn't been ridden. I am heading to Brevard/Asheville NC in a 3 weeks, so I will get some good saddle time in then.


----------



## dougmint (Oct 29, 2006)

Tubeless I assume? What PSI do you find works good?


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

dougmint said:


> Tubeless I assume? What PSI do you find works good?


Yes tubeless, 13 lbs seems to be my sweet spot. I only weigh 140 though.


----------



## peteshoe (Apr 20, 2007)

Did you use brass nipples? I've heard that allow nipples and carbon don't mix. Wondering what your experience has been not buying pre-made carbon wheels. Thanks!


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

peteshoe said:


> Did you use brass nipples? I've heard that allow nipples and carbon don't mix. Wondering what your experience has been not buying pre-made carbon wheels. Thanks!


They are alloy


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

I'd love to try a set of those 27.5+ wheels and tires on my rig!


----------

